# Lawn Roller



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Anybody ever use a 250 or 300 gallon fuel tank for a lawn roller?

The one for our lawn mower is just too light.

My Polaris Ranger is rated to stop a ton, but I know it will pull a lot more than that.

Was thinking about taking a round fuel tank, reinforcing the ends with 10 gauge then running a 1" or 1 1/4" shaft thru the middle from end to end then building a hitch off that for use behind the Ranger. Would cut the bungs out of it and move one to one end or the other for filling or draining.

A 300 gallon tank would give me roughly 2400 lbs.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I want to see the Oliver with Duals on it roll the lawn like you talked about in a previous post....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

PaMike said:


> I want to see the Oliver with Duals on it roll the lawn like you talked about in a previous post....


LOL, way too much landscaping and fruit trees in the way now.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I made lawn roller out of an ancient water heater many years ago. Filled it with concrete, and found out it was hard to get turned around, with a small atv anyway.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Gearclash said:


> I made lawn roller out of an ancient water heater many years ago. Filled it with concrete, and found out it was hard to get turned around, with a small atv anyway.


Heard something on the radio tonight that starting sometime this year, ALL NEW water heaters will ONLY be available with some big fat tanks, which means MOST people will have to have their houses modified to install a new hot water heater?? You'll have to have an oversize attic door installed to get one to fit up there (if you have an attic installation) and probably enlarged closets or enclosures for them to fit in most existing houses?? WHO THE FRICK THOUGHT *THIS* WAS A GOOD IDEA??

This was on an advertisement for some company-- "let us install a NEW *regular size* hot water heater *WHILE WE STILL CAN*... wait and it'll be TOO LATE-- you'll have to renovate your house to take the new fatter water heaters..."

Mine's 12 years old and I've replaced the elements in it once already, and drained about 20 pounds of sand and limestone "rocks" out of the thing when I had it open... but I ain't replacing something that works, especially when I've got other stuff that's gonna take money to fix soon...

Screw it... guess when it goes, I'll just spring for a "tankless" water heater and install it wherever it'll fit...

Always SOME new dumb sh!t coming down the pike...

Later! OL JR


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Thinking of finding a 200 gallon LP tank instead, nice rounded corners for starters, if it's not heavy enough with water I'll have it filled with beet juice.


----------

